# DIVIDING TUTORIAL, step-by-step with pics



## Neelie

Thought i might take my time, make a tutorial while making my own dividers and stick this up for anyone wanting to do it too but doesnt quite know how yet ;-)

NOTE; i decided to use my cycled big tank for males only and buy another smaller one for sorority... maybe 20g or 15g. ghost will be going into whats the sorority now. i want him to recover no matter what. he deserves a big tank.



> *EQUIPMENT;*
> 
> 
> Kitchen paper
> Scissors
> Measuring tape
> Masking tape (NOT selotape as it does not come off easy enough)
> Aquarium sealant or aquarium silicone (must be adhesive)
> Crafting mesh (also known as plastic canvas for cross-stiching)
> It makes your life much easier if you choose mesh the size of your sections.
> This avoids stiching parts together.
> Report folder binders (for my 6 sections i needed 16)
> Black duct tape (to cover front joining seams of binders, see pics)
> Camera  and of course your tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAFETY TIPS;*
> 
> 
> Make sure ALL your equipment and work surface is clean.
> Ensure yourself that ALL the products you use are NON-TOXIC.
> I recommend nothing else but aquarium sealant or aquarium silicone.
> Have lots of kitchen paper at hand incase glue goes where it shouldnt.
> Otherwise it can be removes later with a razor blade (for this, let it dry fully)
> Do not handle food or chemicals during your work.
> I recommend buying extra material incase something goes wrong!
> 
> *PROCEEDURE;*
> 1st of all, read throught all the safely tips...
> I would also suggest ensuring that your tank and equipment is clean. The tank will need a good clean afterwards anyhow, but it makes your life easier if the equipment is clean
> 
> Then, measure the width of your tank. Do this by measing the inside of the glass. Inside edge of tank to opposite inside edge of tank. I subtracted 2mm from that to ensure a straight fit that will not creese the mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measure your mesh, and cut it to size. The mesh should go right to the top edge of the tank! When you leave a few inches of room on the top without water this will ensure your betta cannot jump over the mesh! The top of the mesh should NOT be flush with the water surface!!!!
> I needed 5 mesh pieces. Cut the amount you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I cut the binders to size. Unfortunetly they were a few inches too chort so i had to piece them together. If this is the case make sure you stagger the joints. This means a long piece of binder bottom left and short piece above it AND then short piece bottom right and long piece on top. This will prevent the mesh from collapsing! See picture below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut all sections. Then, re-measure them and make sure there are no mistakes. If it all fits, you can now measure and mark the distances between the sections. Make sure they are all even and straight! Measure the top and the bottom for this.
> NOTE: when marking with the masking tape remember from which side of the masking tape you measure from!!! Masking tape is normally 2.5cm wide, which means you could be at least 2.5cm off if you get it wrong.
> 
> When it is all marked out, start which sticking on the binders with the aquarium sealant. Make sure the binders have an even strip of sealant on them and you push them firmly against the tank glass. Repeat this for ALL binders, front and back of tank.
> NOTE: the binders should go nearly to the bottom of tank. Not more than 1cm of a gap and this gap MUST be generously(!) covered with gravel! If you have bottom feeders such as Cory's, take into consideration that they might dig deep into gravel below the mesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the front, I used black duct tape to hide the sealant seems on the glass! This works great and makes it look neat and professional ;-) You can use colour btw! Be creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all this is completed the sealant needs to fully dry out. Read the container or instructions for this. I'd leave at least 2 days pass!  Then, you can clean up any mistakes. Scrape off excess sealant from glass with new blade, cut down binders should they have ended up sticking above the tank walls etc etc etc. Also, you can now give the tank another good clean to ensure there is no debrit in it from the process.
> 
> Now, give your mesh sections a wipe or wash down, and simply slide your pre-cut mesh into the binders. I added some extra little sealant dots along the binders and mesh back and front to ensure the mesh will never slip out of the binders! you never know! ;-X
> NOTE: I also added binders at the top of the mesh dividers. 1) for extra support and 2) it looks very tidy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE! Then, fill your tank with decor etc....
> AND POST PICS! :-D


Hope you enjoyed the tutorial and that it was of help to some of you ;-) 

*DIFFICULTY:*
1 easy
*2 ok & do-able*
3 tricky
4 hhmmm carpenter pls
5 impossible


----------



## mysquishy

WOW, that looks great and it was very helpful. I need to get my 10 gal going and divided for the boys.


----------



## radiationbaby

Thanks for sharing the tute! I like your implementation of practical science; I would've forgotten to account for the possible foldage factor of the mesh.


----------



## doggyhog

Someone NEEDS to Sticky this!!!!!!!

I love the duct tape idea! It is SUCH a good idea!


----------



## Neelie

^^^ thanks guys. glad ye enjoy it ;-)



doggyhog said:


> Someone NEEDS to Sticky this!!!!!!!
> I love the duct tape idea! It is SUCH a good idea!


was thinking the same thing! is it just my pc or have all stickies on the forum vanished btw?

ah i just stumbled over the duct tape :roll:
that stuff hold my car together hahaha


----------



## Brinni

Thank you!!!!!! :d


----------



## tanker

I don't have a tank to divide, but I found the tutorial very interesting. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## willow

wow !
you have to be congratulated on this, well done.
:-D


----------



## Kaisa

very well done. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the ducktape idea. That is my bigggest peeve on my 10g divided. I have loads of exeess silicone on the glass and blue spines! looks terrible for a planted tank. Thanks so much.


----------



## Neelie

I also have an add-on now! 
I always thought about how to solve the problem of one filter and a divided tank! here is my answer! :-D



> i bought a normal internal filter, tall enough and suitable for the litres of the tank. I bought a fluval extra silent... works the treat AND has a very strong powerhead which i needed for my plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a nozel for adjusting the flow and it has 2 holes which, again, was a great find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, i cut small sections out of the top of the mesh to fit the hose. i secured everything with a dot of sealant to prevent anything from moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a piece of garden hose that reaches over all compartment, pushed it onto the plastic add-on piece of this filter. Then, i cut small holes into the hose above each section and added a stopper to regulate the flow at the end of the hose (for this, i stuck a smaller hose into the garden hose and clamped it with a jubilee clip until the flow was suitable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was a perfect flow of clean water over all sections. Also, to my surprise, I get alot of bubbles from the hose. This helps with aeration and I dont need an airpump


----------



## doggyhog

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! 

It's almost like a drip system.


----------



## Neelie

doggyhog said:


> THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's almost like a drip system.


thanks DH ;-) i did build a drip system before. this was much easier though lol. 
after letting this run the night though its much too NOISY! the splish splash makes me have to want to pee the whole tome lol... slight adjusting needed :roll: ill post pics later


----------



## breannakristine

This tut is awesome! I'll definitely use it when I can get a bigger tank to divide.

BTW -- what is a drip system? o.o


----------



## doggyhog

Neelie said:


> thanks DH ;-) i did build a drip system before. this was much easier though lol.
> after letting this run the night though its much too NOISY! the splish splash makes me have to want to pee the whole tome lol... slight adjusting needed :roll: ill post pics later


Well, if/when I build a drip system, I'll be sure to ask you for help! ;-)

LOL!!!!!!!!! 

My brother says coming in my room makes him have to pee. :lol:


----------



## Neelie

breannakristine said:


> BTW -- what is a drip system? o.o


its an array of tanks that are filtered and maintained by an external sump system that contains the filter material and heater. so no cables in tanks, just small hoses (one drainage and one uptake tubing) ;-) a drip system is also called barracks



doggyhog said:


> Well, if/when I build a drip system, I'll be sure to ask you for help! ;-)
> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> My brother says coming in my room makes him have to pee. :lol:


do! i hope i can help you!
haha, well the constant dripping of water has that effect!!


----------



## Neelie

i sorted the problem with the noise  can recommend this to anyone doing what i did;

got thin hoses, cut em short to fit between garden hose and water surface (i left a few millimeters), cut lil round holes into garden hose and stuck thin hose in. sealed it with sealant. done! no more splashing!!! totally quite!

























also, a picture of how a made a stopper for the end of hose for the last section!


----------



## orangeziggy

That's a perfect idea!


----------



## bloo97

> That's a perfect idea!


I agree!


----------



## willow

it's given me an idea for when i change my tank
to cichlids later this year.
i have an internal filter that is rather powerful,and the hose idea
will fit perfectly for the extra water movement,
i actually can;t thank you enough for this idea.
:-D


----------



## Neelie

^^^ ye're very welcome 

i learnt my lesson though; NEVER use non-aquarium matterials... im gonna re-build all this BUT with aquarium hoses and dividers bought etc etc. but the concpet works perfect anyways


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, this thread is awesome! Great job Neelie.  This should def be a sticky!


----------



## secuono

I would use Black Electrical Tape instead. It matches the black tank trim much better and easy to remove if need be.


----------



## Neelie

^^^ electrical tape is what we call duct tape ;-)


----------



## Kittles

Neelie said:


> ^^^ electrical tape is what we call duct tape ;-)


But then what is Duct Tape? :shock:


----------



## Neelie

Kittles said:


> But then what is Duct Tape? :shock:


lol oops. im coming from the cars... i use duct tape _and_ elec tape to hold my car together so its the same thing for me lol  

i used elec tape for the tank anyways! my bad. sorry.


----------



## Kittles

On a side note, what have you decided to do with this tank?


----------



## Neelie

Kittles said:


> On a side note, what have you decided to do with this tank?


still have to wash it all out. i took the tank apart... gonna get different gravel. dont like the black anymore.... too much like funeral...
ordered crafting mesh from the internet because i couldnt find any in shops lol. was cheap so dont mind waiting a lil while for it.
soaked the binders in water for days and they are perfect. no smell no discoloration etc so it was deffo the mesh i used before. :evil:


----------



## angelus2402004

Where did you get the binders? I couldn't find it at walmart or at staples/officemax website.


----------



## Neelie

^^^ at my local grocers that also do staionary stuff. 
should be the easiest to get really lol.

i can recommend school equipment stores, book shops and copy shops. anything to do with school, college or office supplies!
if you really cant find them i would suggest a member on here nearest to you sends you some


----------



## amberandfluffy1

Wow thanks for this It will be very helpful to me.


----------



## Neelie

amberandfluffy1 said:


> Wow thanks for this It will be very helpful to me.


your very welcome!
maybe put up a thread "binders needed" and your address. maybe someone can send you a few then and you pay them shipping with paypal or bank transfer... ;-)


----------



## NIB BETTA

Great setup Neelie, this is very helpful. What is the model name/number of the filter you are using?


----------



## vilmarisv

STICKY!!! STICKY!!!
Thanks sooo much for sharing, looks awesome!!


----------



## LMac54

STICKY THIS!! YES!!


Super helpful. What size mesh did you use with this? The regular 7-type one? How are your boys handling seeing each other through the mesh?


----------



## Neelie

thanks folks ;-)



NIB BETTA said:


> What is the model name/number of the filter you are using?


its a marina  best filter ever. very quite, adjustable and reliable. ill try find out model. its one for 120liters i think.



LMac54 said:


> What size mesh did you use with this? The regular 7-type one? How are your boys handling seeing each other through the mesh?


not sure tbh, bought it on the net, it was the only one i could get. they are doing fine. i need to be careful who i put beside who though! never put a passive guy beside an aggressive guy... maehk is beside his fav mate but still wont stop biting his tail


----------



## MangoTart

Thanks so much for this guide! ^^ I divided one of my tanks today using this method. : D


----------



## ninjafish

Thank you for this tutorial! I plan on dividing the 35 gallon I have in storage as soon as I have all the materials, and this will help me immensely. n_n The filter part looks a little confusing, but I should be able to get it.


----------



## Neelie

thank you guys!



ninjafish said:


> The filter part looks a little confusing, but I should be able to get it.


ah no its not...  you'll do it perfectly! 
need any advice, just PM me and ill try help


----------



## Neelie

^^^ btw sorry @ NIB BETTA, named you the wrong filter lol. dunno why i said marina... its a *FLUVAL 3plus*.  i use them for both tanks and they are excellent! very very quite!!


----------



## NIB BETTA

No problem, I found it on Amazon and ordered my filters today. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Neelie

^^^ woohoo :-D amazon are excellent. used to buy so much from them its unreal!


----------



## Sarada

THANK YOU! I went and got mesh today but could not find the report binders anywhere...I even checked Walmart and our stationary store in town. Bah.


----------



## Sarada

I think I found them on e-bay!!! Search 'durable binding'


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I found some! there called spine bars.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

I divided one of my 10 gallon tanks. With the lee's aquarium divider's 8 dollars each i bought 3 and i built a plexi glass lid for the set up. The only thing was the water could pass threw but not enough i guess. Because the section's without the filter in it. The top of the water would get this coating on it. And it was nasty, So i went and bought 2 small sponge filter's and hooked then up to my control valve in my fish room. Then the 10 gallon was divided up into 4 section's. Letting each fish have 2.5 gallon's each and i put one sponge filter in one end section and the other in the other end section. Which left the 2 middle sections without any filters. But it didnt get slime on top of the water anywhere anymore. Before i just had a tetra 10 on there which is for a 10 gallon but it left slime on top of the water the sponge filter dont. I think because there's one at each end and because they bubble the water dont just dump it in the tank like a regular filter. 

Anyway it didnt cost that much and i was housing 4 bettas in 2.5 gallon sections. Cycled and heated so there wasnt cleaning every day and the bettas were happy.


----------



## Kempberk

Awesome!


----------



## Duskdog

I've been having a big problem finding the proper report covers in stores, too. I checked two Wal-Marts and two Targets and found plenty of report covers but none with that plastic spine that I remember from my school days. After checking two Staples, I found that they DID have the right thing, and they came in a six pack... but only in blue when I wanted black! They did have another brand in black, but they were too rounded to work properly, I think.

Finally I ended up finding some at Kroger, of all places. They come in three-packs - one red, one black, and one blue. After striking out everywhere else, I just bought four packs of those (I'm dividing into three sections). 

Still, I spent less money buying four of those plus a couple of the plastic mesh sheets to make two dividers than I would have spent on one single ugly store-bought divider.


----------



## Kempberk

Does anybody know how the mesh-dividing impacts the filtration? How do you guys do waterchanges with the compartments?


----------



## TaylorW

Ahhh! Sticky this! I was trying to find it out of curiosity the other day, and I couldn't find it


----------



## Neelie

thanks for all the comments! i totally forgot bout this thread. totally 



Kempberk said:


> Does anybody know how the mesh-dividing impacts the filtration? How do you guys do waterchanges with the compartments?


ummm the water flows through ok.
water changes are easy. i take out one betta and use a large siphon to take out water. bout half. fill it back up and put your one betta back in. done. ;-)



Duskdog said:


> Still, I spent less money buying four of those plus a couple of the plastic mesh sheets to make two dividers than I would have spent on one single ugly store-bought divider.


very true!  and they are fun to make too!
those ready dividers are pretty plump looking. too wide and often done sit right. and tilt.... :|

*EDIT BTW, i did replace the garden hose for the drip system with proper aquarium hosing!*


----------



## Mars

FYI, I looked everywhere for those plastic report cover slides and I could not find them anywhere. But at walmart by the posters, they have long black plastic slide bars that I used for my DIY dividers. Worked very good. Just gotta cut them in half. Comes two in a package.

Since my aquarium was black, I bought black plastic mesh and the black slide bars. Looks great!


----------



## Miggy10

how many bettas could you separate in a 15G tank? So that they are all not too tight


----------



## Neelie

Miggy10 said:


> how many bettas could you separate in a 15G tank? So that they are all not too tight


sorry bout the late reply 
i think 2 would be best. it will look nicer because the sections wont be too high and narrow. if your tank is more the long sort then 3 would be ok too ;-)


----------



## JaspersANGEL

This thread is a really good idea, and I bet really helpful..too bad I found it too late.
But if ever I decide to divide my tank again..I'll be coming here!


----------



## Torat

I wanted to note, too, that if the binding doesn't work you can always go to a local hardware store and pick up siding holder stuff.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89145-271-36597101_4294810179_4294937087_?productId=3045805&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Siding%2BAccessories_4294810179_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1

That works well. They come in super-long sizes, too - mine was 8 feet long. It's got the flat end that you seal against the side of the tank. And the longer end that sticks out helps to stabilize the divider, especially if you go "opposites," like, have it stick out on the right side at the back of the tank, and the left side of the mesh at the front of the tank.


----------



## smellsfishie

Awesome! I am going to try this on my 30 L I think........


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I dont care if this thread is a year old, lmao, it is super helpful!! I am going to re-do the dividers in my tank over the next couple days.

*ALSO! THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY!!!*


----------



## fightergirl2710

This is so amazing! I want to use this but if I want to un-divide the tank later, does the aq sealant come off, like with a razor blade? :? I have a glass tank...


----------



## smellsfishie

Fighter, I think it will... but probably would be hard to get off and may leave residue or scratches :/ So I think i would only use sealant if you are committed to leave it that way.

Maybe there is a way to rig it so the dividers can be held up by bars w/ suction cups or something, so you don't have to glue it?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I love the mesh you used to make the dividers...It looks like it is much less see-through then the cross stitch mesh..I will be using this for my next tank.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hmm suction cups sounds good, I might try that.. I have some lying around


----------



## Littlebittyfish

fightergirl2710 said:


> This is so amazing! I want to use this but if I want to un-divide the tank later, does the aq sealant come off, like with a razor blade? :? I have a glass tank...


Yea it comes off pretty easily..Just a good pull and it usually rips out...I had to take some out of my 10 gallon I divided 3 ways..I decided 10 gallon was too small for 3 bettas. I just pulled them out and used a razor to scrape off the residue left on the glass...I didn't even empty the tank to do this..I just floated my guy in his cup so he wouldn't get hurt.


----------



## smellsfishie

Worth a shot!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yeah, I guess I'll see how the cups go, then I'll try the glue.. I'm getting two new guys next month and I have a ten gallon to divide lol!


----------



## smellsfishie

woo hoo! new fish!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yes! *does new fish dance*


----------



## smellsfishie

*shimmies*


----------



## lordadamar

What model filter is that, And how many gallons is that tank... 

I was gonna use a more rigid mesh divider, been starring at that picture trying to figure out what kinda mesh that is... Is it on the web anywhere?


----------



## lordadamar

Another Question:

Is that actually a Filter or is it a powerhead ? and is it attached to UGF system ( under Gravel Filter ) 

Just wondering how your actually filtering the water...

I love your DIY Spray bar, I actually was thinking of doing that but usually only Canister filters have enough pressure to use a spray bar...

What size tank is that ?


----------



## smellsfishie

k I did this with my 30 long MINUS the glueing part and I have to say... FAIL! All my dividers are bending because I had to use more than 1 report binder on each side. I tried to glue the report binders together before putting them on the mesh but they just came apart...  I can't get straight dividers!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Glueing would solve that issue LOL


----------



## smellsfishie

Actually, I fixed the problem without glue! yippeeeee! It was pretty easy. I pulled out the dividers. Instead of putting one short end on one side and one short end on the other, I put both short ends (of the report binders) at the top of the divider. Then, I took a plastic straw and pinched it together so it could fit under the report binder, to connect the small end to the long end. I then cut off some of the top so the divider was not so tall (and getting weight down by the lid). Voila! perfectly straight dividers! EEP!!!


The problem:








How I fixed it:

1. Straw









2. Insert









3. Follow through
















END RESULT: 

















Tah daahh!


----------



## nel3

does adding a binder clip just below the crafting mesh (covered with gravel) give more stability? i have everything aside from the crafting mesh that needs to be purchased. the 5 gal has the filter on 1 half and the other half allows for a heater cable to run through. the filter is a marina slim 10 power filter. im not sure if i should go with a # 5 or 7 as i dont know how strong the filter may be. its also to reasonably block the lign of sight for the fish.


----------



## smellsfishie

Not sure, never tried it... if it is all plastic, try it! If it is metal, I would pass.


----------



## nel3

smellsfishie said:


> Not sure, never tried it... if it is all plastic, try it! If it is metal, I would pass.


thank you, its the same plastic binder you'd use to hold the sides of the crafting mesh.


----------



## smellsfishie

Oh you mean the report binder? Yeah I put one on each side. It helps it be more straight.


----------



## ryansmith83

Thank you for this tutorial. I bought a 20 gallon long and wanted to divide it into three sections for my bettas. I only have one problem -- I used #7 black plastic mesh from Michael's craft store and the holes are big enough that the fish can see through it. I think it's causing a problem with one of my males because he has now gone psychotic and chewed off his whole tail.

The mesh I found is not very flexible. I notice the one in the first post came in a roll. Is this sold at a place like Michael's as well? For those who have used it, can your fish see each other, and has it caused a problem? I tried adding some tall silk plants on each side of the dividers to break up their line of sight, but they still find each other and flare.

I also had to get a bit creative with the edges where the binder spines meet the tank glass. I found that if my fish pushed just right, they could actually move the divider. I cut a 2" strip of the mesh, put a binder spine on each side of it, and shoved it between the divider and the glass so that it forms a T. See my picture example:










It also seems to help stabilize the dividers. I sewed these ends onto the main divider so that it all moves as one unit and I can easily remove them for cleaning.

FYI, I also put a panel in the back of the middle compartment to hide the heater and filter, and the mesh also acts as a baffle of sorts to break up the output flow from the filter. Multitasking.


----------



## bastage

@ryansmith83

I have the same black mesh from Michaels in my divided 20L as well. The fish can all see each other, but after a little bit they stop flaring unless they by chance end up nose to nose & then the stop a few miniutes later. For my edges I used aquarium silicone to glue them into place & the e-tape on the outside to cover it so I didnt have a problem with them moving, but thats a very good workaround you did there for those that dont want to glue. I also like your mesh in the back to cover things up. I am doing an internal filter & am going to run a hose under the gravel to let out at the opposite end of the tank kind of like what the OP did except I am not going to bother with the extra outlets along the way since the pump intake & exhaust will be at opposite ends of the tank that should keep teh water moving in all compartments anyway.


----------



## emeraldsky

Thanks for making the tutorial, i was able to divide my 40g breeder because of it


----------



## Draug Isilme

I usually don't like dividers, but this tutorial and pics are just fantastic ^.^ I love it! I just might use it to divide a tank in the future....


----------



## ryansmith83

I should have mentioned that my dividers were not siliconed into the tank because I wanted them to be removable for cleaning or rearranging the tank. That's why there was a slight gap between the glass and the divider if the fish pushed hard enough on it. I didn't think they'd be able to move it, but I came home one day to find that was an incorrect assumption!

I went to the craft store again today to find a way to remedy my bettas being able to see each other through the black #7 mesh. The only thing I could find with smaller mesh was #14 Cross-Stitch Fabric at Michael's. I got the type made out of vinyl. It doesn't say non-toxic, but it does say that it's mashine-washable and it looks like it should be okay. I plan to just stitch a piece over the black #7 mesh I'm already using. The only downside is that it's white. 

This vinyl cross-stitch fabric came in a roll. Has anyone ever used it? Is it fish-safe?


----------



## bastage

I cant remove the sides in mine without a razor blade, but I can pull the mesh out & put it back without a problem for cleaning & what not. The mesh would jsut slide out..


----------



## Silverfang

a big thank you for this tutorial. Just hope the 7ct canvas won't be too much.


----------



## jskate94

Brilliant! <3


----------



## Neelie

^^^ sorry for the very delayed replies ha. ye're very welcome. im glad this thread is helping a few ppl  @ryansmith: yes, its safe to use. if you want to be 110% sure, just soak it in water for 48 hours and smell/taste the water. if its not smelly or has a funny taste its safe to use for your fish


----------



## nel3

i divided my 5 gal and i took pitluv's example to put in a jumping divder right on top of the main divider (3.5'' wide). the water level is just 1/5 inches below this barrier below. ive since cut a gap in the top cf so i can slide out the main divider when needed.


----------



## Sakura8

I just want to say this is a great tutorial and it really should be stickied. It's extremely helpful.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sakura8 said:


> I just want to say this is a great tutorial and it really should be stickied. It's extremely helpful.


 I second the motion!! ^.^ It is a wonderful sticky and I'd like to be able to find it again when I'm able to divide my own tank!


----------



## Silverfang

it is great, I just hope I don't have to divide another tank, I don't need anymore males!


----------



## EricNotErick89

I know this is really old but I'm new on here and found this really helpful going to divide my 20 gallon long for my 4 male bettas


----------



## Snoeflayke

I'm wondering why this isn't a sticky yet? It was lost for a very long time, but it's got such great information!


----------



## alisha221

That is good idea


----------



## SundanceCassidy

Just found this....wish I had seen it before I muddled thru dividing my 10g tank. It turned out really well but there were a lot of uh oh's before I got where I felt comfortable with its stability. I used suction cups at the top and gravel at the bottom to stabilize the dividers and it has worked like a charm. I have a male and female veiltail---she is on the side with the filter and loves it--plays like its a watersilde at times and the mesh allows enough flow for my male to get a bit of current.


----------

